# Hydor inline heater



## zaggnot (Mar 8, 2006)

I was looking around for a new heater for my 120gal tank. I stumbled onto the Hydor inline heater and thought it might be good idea because it's supposed to hookup to the return on a canister filter. I'd be interested to see if anyone here has used one or is using on, and what you think.


----------



## rsimmons (Feb 21, 2006)

Hello,
I have one installed on the output of my eheim and it does fine. Keeps stable temp. and no unsightly heater in the tank. The only draw back is that it has to be installed vertically....


----------



## Scoutmaster Steve (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey rsimmons, I have virtually the same setup in my 125! Is that a 2213,15 or 17 Eheim you have there? Anyhow, Zagnut, I am very pleased with my Hydor. I could only use the 200 watt unit for my 125 because of the tubing size on my Eheim 2215 and was wary as to how it would maintain when the normal wattage would have been what, 400-600 watts of heat for a 125 gallon tank. The fact that the heater is out of the tank is really cool.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have two of them and love them.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I love them......

jB


----------



## zaggnot (Mar 8, 2006)

I like the idea of it being out of the tank. After hearing from you guys I think I'll try one on mine. Thanks for the input!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I also have one and I am very pleased. I don't think it needs to be installed vertically but I could be wrong. I am pretty sure the instructions show it being used either way.

Scoutmaster, why could you only use that size?


----------



## Scoutmaster Steve (Jan 12, 2006)

Dennis, I use the Eheim 2215 with mine and it is the smaller tubing size output. I am considering the 2217 as I have added UV inline also. If I go up to the 2217 I may use the 300 watt inline Hydor and move my 200 watt to my 55 gal setup. Around here I was told only the 200 was available with the smaller tubing in/out.


----------



## bonklers (Sep 24, 2005)

I just got one recently, the 200 Watt version. When I was looking for some information about it on the net, I've found there were some people having problems with the 300 Watt version. I'm not sure if they've solved this problem, but I took the 200W just in case. In my instructions it said that the heater should be set up vertically. Oh I like it ofcourese, but there is a downside using a 200W when you actually need a 300W (I have a 300L aquarium), it takes forever to get the temperature from lets say 21 to 25 degrees. Keeping the temperature stable is no problem at all.


----------



## JoeHoetzl (Feb 23, 2005)

Score another vote for these...I've been running one (ETH201) since February 2005. Simple, effecient, and most of all, out of site.

FWIW, I mounted my vertically as well.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Steve, 

I have 2217, the intake is 5/8 and the output uses 1/2" hose.

Bonklers,
Sorry, guess I was remembering the directions wrong


----------



## Krisybabe9 (Mar 21, 2006)

*in-line heater*

I have this heater and I love it! I've had for a little over a year now and I've never had any problems. Keeps temp. accurate...and as many have noted....the best part is that it's out of sight.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

You guys inspired me to purchase one of these bad boys. It's lived up to all of it's glory. Working flawlessly with keeping constant temperature. So add another vote for a Hydor Inline Heater. Thanks everyone! 

-John N.


----------



## Bavarian3 (Oct 21, 2004)

I use a 200w on the ouput side of my eheim 2217, mounted _horizontally_ onto the ceiling of the stand it works flawlessly.

-Charles


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Got a 300W coming from Big Al's this week.. going to use it on my 29 gal for now.. move it to a bigger tank when I get one.


----------

